# Funky Fugue



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

A little 3 voices fugue:


__
https://soundcloud.com/bianca-piemonte%2Ffunky-fugue

I'm not so persuaded by the playback...
Any comments appreciated.
Thank you for listening 
Bianca


----------



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

I like it!
It made me smile. Melody is strong enough to catch and the resultant harmony works well, never sounding empty or dull.

Congratulations.


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you very much for your appreciation. I wrote it almost for joke, in fact, while I started studying some pieces of fugue theory...


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice Bianca. a very clever piece.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

I like it! Nice melody.


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you! I did it my best but I think the playback has still to be improved...


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage (Feb 12, 2014)

I never, ever think of "funky" and "fugue" in the same sentence, so this caught my eye. Quirkiness aside, it's actually solid writing, good use of counterpoint ^_^


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

It sounds a bit odd, actually ...
Thank You for your comment


----------

